# Quarantining new fish?



## dekstr (Oct 23, 2007)

What are you thoughts on this?


----------



## kweenshaker (Mar 11, 2006)

I don't think people should have to think twice about this. In a worst-case scenario, one could lose all of her existing fish because of impatience. It's best to have a quarantine tank to put new arrivals in for at least 2 weeks to rule out any disease. Quarantine also helps new arrivals settle after that stressful trip --- they get to have their own tank, rather than be dumped in a tank full of curious fish.


----------



## gunnerx (Mar 20, 2008)

What about those of us with only 1 tank?


----------



## kweenshaker (Mar 11, 2006)

gunnerx said:


> What about those of us with only 1 tank?


it doesn't cost too much to buy a 10 gallon tank and sponge filter. It would cost much more if you had to rip apart your show tank and start from scratch!


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

I agreed with what Laura said. It's a much better practice.
But I think he's asking for some input as to how to go about it.

It's in my opinion that quarentin should be at the very least 2 weeks long. And if one of your fish should die on the 13th day, then you should keep them in the tank for another week just to make sure.
- No medication should be neccesary if you don't see any sign of sickness.
- You can add stress coat or similar product for the first couple of days, but should stop when possible.
- Melafix or Primafix is also ok to be added, but again, for only one or two days.
- Have a dedication set of quarentin clean up tools to be used only for the quarentin tank. Ie., gravel vac, net, buckets and glove if you use them.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Harry Muscle (Mar 21, 2007)

I find most people usually don't quarantine until they realize it can and does save tons of time and headache down the road ... I personally am in that boat. If I had quarantined I could have saved myself the headache of treating ich twice (introduced ones but not fully treated the first time).

Suffice it to say, I'm gonna be quarantining every fish and plant I buy from now on.

Harry


----------



## lili (Dec 15, 2007)

Harry Muscle said:


> Suffice it to say, I'm gonna be quarantining every fish and plant I buy from now on.
> 
> Harry


Can plants transmit diseases too, or parasites ?


----------



## Harry Muscle (Mar 21, 2007)

Plants can transmit ich in one of it's stages (just like used gravel or decorations, etc.). I'm not sure if it can transmit anything else.

Harry


----------



## Shattered (Feb 13, 2008)

I'm not sure either, but I think it would act more as a carrier for parasites and other inhabitants more than diseases.


----------



## dekstr (Oct 23, 2007)

Good question... I never really quarantine my plants. But I guess it's simple to do a bleach dip or potassium pomengrate dip, or hold them in a separate tank for a few weeks first.

Definitely very important to quarantine. I like keep new fish in a quarantine tank 4 weeks before introducing them to an established tank. Those 4 weeks have to be w/o any signs of illness, or else the quarantine time starts over.

This gives them a great chance to recover from the stresses of transport / harsh conditions prior to being bought. I also find having subdued lighting and quiet place helps as it makes them feel safer.

It also gives them time to adjust to new foods and fatten up before having to compete with established fish in a community tank for food.

However, if I'm just setting up a new tank for the first time, I simply put the new fish in as I don't have the risk of losing previous residents.


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

If you dont have much money you can pick up a large rubbermaid contanier and a used filter this is what I did I cut the lid to fit around the filter I think it hold about 20 gals I bought a clear one though the fish cant really see out of it which seems to calm them down.


----------



## hojimoe (Mar 7, 2008)

i have two tanks now, tore down my african...just two planted tanks, I keep the levels as identical as possible, now a little harder with one have eco/flourite and the other SMS...


I put new fish in the smaller tank for 3 weeks before they get put in the show tank...

I also do a drip into the smaller tank before they get put in, tanks even have similar lighting cycles 

although when I kept my africans I did a drip for 3 hours and then just freshwater rinse, and dropped them in the main tank...didn't have a 2nd african tank


----------



## Morgan (Apr 15, 2008)

lili said:


> Can plants transmit diseases too, or parasites ?


Yes. Plants can carry parasites, there are some diseases that can exist on plants, and they can carry snails and other such things as well.

I've never quarantined my fish and never had a problem with diseases. Even in my goldfish. But! It's still a good idea.


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Morgan said:


> Yes. Plants can carry parasites, there are some diseases that can exist on plants, and they can carry snails and other such things as well.
> 
> I've never quarantined my fish and never had a problem with diseases. Even in my goldfish. But! It's still a good idea.


Can you tell us what diseases exits on plants.


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

pat3612 said:


> Can you tell us what diseases exits on plants.


There are so many possible disease/parasites/bacteria etc. that could be transmitted via plants that I think listing them all is a waste of time.

I imagine just about anything waterborne can be transmitted by plants.


----------



## Morgan (Apr 15, 2008)

A lot of fish diseases have cyst or dormant forms. These forms can rest on the plant and survive transmission to your aquarium. If you want more info, this article can probably help you far more than I can.

http://www.fishinthe.net/html/section-viewarticle-16.html


----------

